# 5130 High Beam



## BBagge (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what else could be wrong that our high beam switch is not working. We have tried 3 different switches on it and it doesn't work. Would there be something else that I should be checking for?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

has the high beam filament gone in your globes?
check that the feed is hot +12V


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

farmertim said:


> has the high beam filament gone in your globes?
> check that the feed is hot +12V


In my anical process that would the last thing I would look for and usually is the problem. 
Magor tune up and all it was is spark plugs- DUGH


----------

